# Pacific Orchid Exposition (POE)



## MorandiWine (Jan 13, 2015)

Its that time a year again for the POE!

Should be a great show "The Thrill of Discovery" seems like a great title considering all the great new slipper species discovered in the last few years.

I will be helping my friend Dean from Paphiness Orchids again this year. The booth is going to be filled with tons of great Paphs and Phrags as well as some other awesome additions.....not only orchids but I will also be selling everyday and high quality Betta fish as well.

Others that you may know will be there. Chris Mende and the fantastic plants from "The Tiny Jungle", The Orchid Zone, TropicalExotique Orchids and many others.

http://www.orchidsanfrancisco.org/poe.html

See you there!

Tyler


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't wait!


----------



## abax (Jan 13, 2015)

I attended POE two years in a row and it was a wonderful
show...soooo many beautiful plants that I was in a daze.
The opening with wine and goodies was well done too. The weather was perfect, lots of great food and the
ocean out the side door. Every orchid grower should attend this show at least once in their lifetime.

Would anyone offer to be my personal shopper for Cym.
ensifoliums?


----------



## couscous74 (Jan 14, 2015)

Have fun, Tyler. I think I may skip this year. Would have loved to see your bettas, as I have recently added those to the list of hobbies.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like fun! Maybe you can sell modified "war and peace" vases: regularly a "peace lily" (spathylatum) and betta, but substitute a phrag for the plant.

Any dumbo bettas?


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 14, 2015)

Going for the first time....wahoo! Will be attending the opening nite wine party thing too. Hope I can get a few plants back with me on the plane. Thinking about even bringing an empty suitcase out with me!


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 14, 2015)

That's a good idea Linus I was thinking of doing semi Hydro with some Phrags. But for the sake of choice I don't think I'll be doing any combos other then containers with Java moss.

There will definitely be Dumbos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 14, 2015)

i'm going for the first time too!
don't think i'll be at the opening night party though


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2015)

Buy your ticket in advance. There were huge lines waiting
to get in at the opening night wine party and the advance
tickets get in first. You're going to have a wonderful time
and burn holes in your credit cards.

Migrant, I took an empty carry on with me and filled it
full to bursting. The airline might make you check a suit
case in with cargo...too cold. Try a carry on that will fit
under your seat, take your plants out of the pots and wrap them well with damp paper towels. You might be
surprised at how many mostly bare root plants you can
get into a carry on bag. Some of the vendors will also
mail your plants FedEx with an additional fee.

Another thought: All the Orchid Source Forum people met at Andy's
Orchids. Andy's display is quite large and everybody found each
other there.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 15, 2015)

abax said:


> Buy your ticket in advance. There were huge lines waiting
> to get in at the opening night wine party and the advance
> tickets get in first. You're going to have a wonderful time
> and burn holes in your credit cards.
> ...



Thanks for the helpful info and heads up on meeting at Andy's display. I already purchased my gala tix on-line. I look forward to meeting some of you there.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2015)

Lots of good vendors!


----------

